# Be careful when buying eMagazines from Barnes & Noble.



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I had two eSubscriptions with B&N, National Geographic and Science Illustrated. Not only are both eSubscriptions cheaper at Zinio (a savings of $8.88 for National Geographic per year, a savings of $20.93 for Science Illustrated per year), but the subscription price of Science Illustrated at B&N costs $1 more per issue then just buying the single issues of it from them (it should be noted that the single issue prices look to be the same at both stores, going by a quick check).

Zinio eMagazines aren't currently compatible with the nook color but I'd think that it would be a very good idea to check their prices first so you can make sure that you're not getting ripped off by buying your eSubscriptions from B&N.

I personally was surprised at the price difference so I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for the heads up.

Could the price difference be for the extra work involved to create the B&N article mode (or whatever the text view is called)?

I have a digital subscription for a magazine but it has to be read connected to the net and can't be downloaded, so when I get an eReader or tablet it has to have 3G, so far I'm not thinking of buying this version of Nook Color.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Could the price difference be for the extra work involved to create the B&N article mode (or whatever the text view is called)?


I've only done price comparisons with the two eSubscriptions I had, seeing as how the price for the single issues are the same between both stores for those two I wouldn't think that they'd be adding onto the price. Rather, they're not discounting as much. It could be because it's so easy to cancel an eSubscription with them (B&N charges monthly, Zinio charges for a year, like a normal subscription), and/or it could be based on how well a particular magazine is doing, higher sales resulting in bigger discounts, lower sales resulting in lower discounts.

The problem with Science Illustrated in particular at B&N is that there are only six issues a year, the amount B&N charges per month is what would be charged for a monthly, so what you see for the eSubscription is $2.99, but since it's every two months it's actually $5.98 per issue. I only caught that after I had already decided to cancel, and it was only because someone mentioned it in a review for the magazine.


----------

